# Can you forgive me?



## hisashi

Anyone can help me translating these sentence to tagalog?

thanks


----------



## cyrille2188

_Mapapatawad mo ba ako?_
(Lit. Will you forgive me?)


----------



## hisashi

Thank you very much!


----------



## cyrille2188

_Walang anuman =)_
(It's nothing)


----------



## Lancel0t

cyrille2188 said:
			
		

> _Walang anuman =)_
> (It's nothing)


 
Walang Anuman is better translated as Your Welcome. Right?


----------



## cyrille2188

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Walang Anuman is better translated as Your Welcome. Right?


 
The closes relative of "Walang anuman" literally is "It's not a bother". However, no one says that in the English language and the closes relative of "It's not a bother" is "It's nothing".

However, usage-wise, Filipinos use "Walang anuman" as often as English-speakers say "You're welcome". When translating however, I always go with the closer relative of the word, hence my translation.


----------



## Roshini

I think we can use : Patawad mo ako maari ba. But I'm not too sure.


----------



## ShroomS

You have the right idea of the words which can be used alternatively, Roshini. However, your sentence construction still needs some more polishing. This is the appropriate way of saying it:

Maaari mo ba akong patawarin?


----------



## Lancel0t

cyrille2188 said:
			
		

> The closes relative of "Walang anuman" literally is "It's not a bother". However, no one says that in the English language and the closes relative of "It's not a bother" is "It's nothing".
> 
> However, usage-wise, Filipinos use "Walang anuman" as often as English-speakers say "You're welcome". When translating however, I always go with the closer relative of the word, hence my translation.


 
As you've mentioned on your post "It's not a bother or it's nothing" is the literal or the closes relative translation of the word "Welcome or you're welcome" however when it comes to translating that word in english, the most appropriate translation is "you're welcome".


----------



## SofiaB

"Walang anuman"  is both your welcome or it's  nothing. Your welcome is maybe more formal and textbook English. It's nothing is more often used especially by young people.


----------

